# pasco county florida hilly hundred



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

anyone doing this ride?....they just got the website up for registration...im doing the 100 mile option and have done it in the past

here is the website

http://www.tbfreewheelers.com/main/Home.php


----------



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

I did the 60 mile version last year and it was a lot of fun. This year I plan on doing the full 100 mile version.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

I will be in Austin this year for the LAF challenge or else I would sign up.


----------



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

also should note that this starts at the same place and uses same roads that the st pete times ride does in the spring..also a great ride...not many hill rides in florida and this is one not to be missed if you enjoy this type of terrain


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

I will have to keep a look out for the St Pete ride. Sometimes tough to keep track of the West coast and central rides being on the east coast.


----------



## Tom2.0 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm thinking of doing the 34mi ride. Dunno for sure yet.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

I may try the 100 this year....I'm about 12 miles from the start of the ride and it is just a beautiful day here today!

Scott


----------



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

i finally registered online for the 100 mile option sunday....i envy you scott...wish i was closer


----------

